# New Kimber Crimson Custom Carry II



## cruzthepug

After a lot of research and way too much time on these forums I decided to get a 1911 .45. Here's what ended up being my choice. Off to the range first thing in the morning :mrgreen:

Crimson Custom Carry II


----------



## buck32

Very nice....


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## cruzthepug

Well...made it to the range this morning, man does thing shoot sweet. The aluminum trigger felt a little strange at first but it quickly got accustomed to it. I must say the Crimson Trace laser is like cheating :smt023. After a quick adjustment to line up the laser to the sights @ 50', it was just point and shoot. I'm a novice shooter at best, and as long as I just sqeezed the trigger and didn't have any jerking it was dead center. Even the missed shots were only 3-4" from center, which I think is pretty good.

Shooting back to back against my Sigma 40VE, I was ready to just throw that thing in the trash on the way out. I think the Sigma may be headed for a trade-in.


----------



## Korben7p3c

*Crimson trace model...*

Just how do you go about adjusting in the sighting on that model? I'm really close to buying a Kimber, just not sure which 5" barrel model I want. That model really caught my eye. Was looking at that 9mm Custom model too. Knowing that ammo is so much cheaper at the range/store for 9's than .45's.



cruzthepug said:


> Well...made it to the range this morning, man does thing shoot sweet. The aluminum trigger felt a little strange at first but it quickly got accustomed to it. I must say the Crimson Trace laser is like cheating :smt023. After a quick adjustment to line up the laser to the sights @ 50', it was just point and shoot. I'm a novice shooter at best, and as long as I just sqeezed the trigger and didn't have any jerking it was dead center. Even the missed shots were only 3-4" from center, which I think is pretty good.
> 
> Shooting back to back against my Sigma 40VE, I was ready to just throw that thing in the trash on the way out. I think the Sigma may be headed for a trade-in.


----------



## ProjectCamaro

Congrats, my Kimber is the best shooting gun I own.


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier

I just bought one and hope to pick it up soon when I get home from deployment.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2

nice


----------



## cruzthepug

Korben7p3c said:


> Just how do you go about adjusting in the sighting on that model?


The laser on the grip has 2 hex key (hex included) adjustments (up/down, left/right). In the photo showing the laser you can see a very small hole on the side, that's the laft/right adjustment and the other is on top. Very easy to adjust, just shoot from a rest and move the laser to where the bullet goes.

Sorry for being so long responding to your question, I guess I overlooked it.


----------



## dondavis3

I have a Kimber Pro CDP II with the Crimson Trace Laser sites too - wow what a great gun.

I'd encourage anyone that wants a 1911 .45 to look long and hard at the Kimber - the laser site is good for most guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Josser

Very nice looking gun!! Congrats!! Going next week to decide which Kimber to buy me!


----------

